# General > Pets Corner >  Feral Cats

## sunshine23

I have rescued two young feral cats a few months ago because their mother was badly injured. They will be neutered next week and then after that, when their stitches dissolve and they are ready, I will have to release them within 3 weeks. They are still wild, I did not get them early enough to tame them, I have tried over and over though. Maybe I am not doing something right.

I live only a few feet away from the main and if I was to release them near me, sure as anything, they would be killed by the cars that speed past. It is a very busy road and no cat survives where I live due to to the cars on this road. 

Does anyone know a good person that owns a farm and it is away from the main raod and would let me release them there? They are two smokey, grey cats and they are use to me giving them food, so I would be quite happy to supply the food. 

Desperate for your help!

----------


## Leanne

What a lovely thing for you to do! I can't take them as I already have two but a free bump for you. I hope you find them nice 'homes'  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

As Leanne said that is such a lovely thing to do and I really hope someone with a croft or farm can help.

I'll put my thinking cap on! :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Any luck?

Why not ask the Vets surgery to put a notice up in the farmer's section? You could entitle the card with something like 'Do you need mousers for your farm or croft'?

----------


## teenybash

> Any luck?
> 
> Why not ask the Vets surgery to put a notice up in the farmer's section? You could entitle the card with something like 'Do you need mousers for your farm or croft'?


Great suggestion....I am sure they will find a nice big barn to snuggle and hunt in. :Smile:

----------


## sunshine23

No, I have had no luck as of yet.  I will speak to them at the vet surgery this week and see what they say.  Thank you for the suggestion.  I hate having to keep them caged up but I have to until they get neutered this week.

----------


## KAT1E

I'll probably take them - I already have two rescue cats but i'm sure I could manage two more and I do live on a farm and I have a nice stable beside the house where they can live.

Will send you a PM with my details.

----------


## Liz

That's so good of you KAT1E. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Looks like the little ferrals could have found a kind home.....Great stuff Kat1e

----------


## sunshine23

I just wanted to say to Katie, thank you so much.  I was very worried about their future but after talking with you, I know I don't have to anymore.  I will keep in touch and bring them out to you once they are ready.  Once again, thank you so much.

----------


## KAT1E

Its no bother  feral cats are excellent, everyone should have one they are shy, they quietly hide and wait for their food, they dont cover you or your home in hair, they dont harass you, they dont claw you, and they dont need litter trays.  

The joy you feel watching them knowing that they are happy and safe with a warm bed and food each day, and feral cats dont insist on the best of food theyll eat any brand of tinned food and any hard complete food, they even eat our leftovers.

Looking forward to getting them.

----------


## Liz

Aw KAT1E I wish everyone was as kind as you and thought like you.

I know that Cats Protection always find it really difficult to find a 'home' for feral cats which is such a shame.
As you said it is so rewarding to know that they have shelter and food and someone to care for them. :Grin: 

Very often, they become quite friendly after a while once they know they can trust you but, as you say, they don't make any demands on you.

----------


## KAT1E

Thank you.  I already have two from the cats protection... Holly and Harry - and they love it here... and I love having them here.

----------


## Liz

> Thank you. I already have two from the cats protection... Holly and Harry - and they love it here... and I love having them here.


Holly and Harry are two of the luckiest feral cats in Caithness! :Grin:

----------


## Rocky

Good for you KAT1E.  We got a brother and sister earlier on in the year from Cats Protection and were the complete scaredy cats at first.  The live down in the barn and stable, hunt like nothing on earth and have fairly settled down now and even enjoy getting petted just don't lift me up mother!!!  Great to have around and to be honest they are doing us the favour keeping e poor moosies numbers down. ::  Lv em...

----------


## teenybash

This is just so nice to know that two wee souls now have a home......Kat1e you a wee pet. :Smile:

----------


## sunshine23

The two kittens are in today to get neutered.  They are called Jody and Treat.  Once their stitches are out, KAT1E will have new members to her family to join Holly and Harry.  

Fingers crossed, all goes well.

----------


## Liz

> Good for you KAT1E. We got a brother and sister earlier on in the year from Cats Protection and were the complete scaredy cats at first. The live down in the barn and stable, hunt like nothing on earth and have fairly settled down now and even enjoy getting petted just don't lift me up mother!!! Great to have around and to be honest they are doing us the favour keeping e poor moosies numbers down. Lv em...


Rocky you and KAT1E should do PR work for Cats Protection re homing feral cats. :Grin: 
I know they struggle to find homes for these ferals and it's so good when they find people like you who will give them food and shelter.

----------


## Rocky

Thanks Liz for the lovely comments.  It's just so good to have them they are no trouble at all I am sure if more people new the benefits of keeping these great hunters then there would be a waiting list for them!!!   :Smile:

----------

